# Turquoise spawn



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Placed this pair in the spawn tank yesterday, earlier today they spawned.. hoping for some nice turquoise with no redwash! 

Male is a dumbo gene HM from a breeder friend, female is an HM from one of the top breeders of the past none other than Sieg Illig who pioneered the betta breeding in the US.. so excited to see their babies!

Male needs a bit of work, but has the DT gene along with the female so should get some really nice dorsals - the male has a lineage of HMPK in him, but this generation should show no signs as he's still a bit of a "tweenie", but she is long finned which will counteract his genes.

Have some blue cambodians in another spawn tank as well that I am waiting on - those will eventually be in the show circuit as blue cambos are pretty hard to come by  Just need some tweaking!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They'll make beautiful babies.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------

